# why do people think that you are swingers just because you have a motorhome ?



## markandsue (Feb 16, 2014)

why do people think that when you are parked up for the night that you are swingers or gay? when you are wild camping. thats the last two trips we have had people knocking on the door to see if we wanted any companey. Does anyone esle get the same proplem or is it just use ?


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 16, 2014)

It has never happened to us and we have stayed in strange places, I doubt you are more attractive than us, 
View attachment 20388


----------



## DTDog (Feb 16, 2014)

Out with Jen (KimboBill) We didn't get them knocking on the door, but did get the 'flashing of headlights to attract our attention. 

Henry was definitely up for a bit of DOGGING !! (sorry, I'll get my coat!).


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 16, 2014)

i would dispose of the red table lamp/ where exactly do you camp.


----------



## Martin P (Feb 16, 2014)

There I was fast asleep tap tap tap on the door bl@@dy Keira Knightley . Go away Keira I shout ,can't a man get a good nights sleep go away tap tapping on my door in the middle of the night Keira Knightley Bl@@dy cheek.


----------



## Toonman (Feb 16, 2014)

markandsue said:


> why do people think that when you are parked up for the night that you are swingers or gay? when you are wild camping. thats the last two trips we have had people knocking on the door to see if we wanted any companey. Does anyone esle get the same proplem or is it just use ?



You haven't Pimped Your Ride have you?


----------



## QFour (Feb 16, 2014)

I woke in the early morning to someone trying the doors. Click Click went the side door. Then I heard them again Click Click front door. Lying there wondering what an earth was happening and who was trying the doors. Bl**dy Sea Gulls walking round on the roof

Heard a few car horns pipping in the night but nothing serious.

..


----------



## iveco4x4 (Feb 16, 2014)

Maybe this could be a new POI list for those interested in being accosted :heart:

Rich


----------



## Neckender (Feb 16, 2014)

We were parked up Cleveleys a few years ago and someone knocked on our door 1am and asked if we were there for the dogging.

John.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Feb 16, 2014)

markandsue said:


> why do people think that when you are parked up for the night that you are swingers or gay? when you are wild camping. thats the last two trips we have had people knocking on the door to see if we wanted any companey. Does anyone esle get the same proplem or is it just use ?



You didn't mention what your reply was??????


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 16, 2014)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> You didn't mention what your reply was??????


Don't expect a reply yet they have company :rockroll:


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 17, 2014)

We just put a picture of us in the window, never had any trouble.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 17, 2014)

iveco4x4 said:


> Maybe this could be a new POI list for those interested in being accosted :heart:
> 
> Rich



I daresay they are on a forum somewhere, but I don't go to those sorts of places, being a cat.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Feb 17, 2014)

Martin P said:


> There I was fast asleep tap tap tap on the door bl@@dy Keira Knightley . Go away Keira I shout ,can't a man get a good nights sleep go away tap tapping on my door in the middle of the night Keira Knightley Bl@@dy cheek.




Ah... it's so nice when you rember your dreams...........:sleep-027:

Colin


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Feb 17, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I daresay they are on a forum somewhere, but I don't go to those sorts of places, being a cat.



Too busy up on the roof....:lol-053::rabbit:

Colin


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 17, 2014)

*Showing my age ?*

I'm more of a Joanna Lumley man, myself !

       She wouldn't have to ask me twice !


----------



## markandsue (Feb 17, 2014)

PinkFlowerPetal said:


> You didn't mention what your reply was??????



it ended in ----off. perhaps i sould get the wife drunk and see where it goes


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 17, 2014)

I remember when I first started lorry driving in Europe one old hand telling me about him stopping in a rest area in Germany for the night and having girls knock on his door every two minutes asking if he wanted sex. After a while he got dressed, opened his curtains and moved down the road and tried again. After a short while the knocking started again and the "do you want sex" was this time asked by men.
I parked up for the night at Rosies Transport Cafe in Cannock one night and turned in, only to be awakened by a knocking and some woman asking if I'd like to be the last customer of the night. The reply had some relevance to her profession.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 17, 2014)

I find that it`s the Knickers hanging from the Aerial that gives people the wrong impression.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 17, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> I find that it`s the Knickers hanging from the Aerial that gives people the wrong impression.



It's not the done thing to put out a washing line in a wildcamping spot & you've got to dry them somewhere.:rabbit:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 17, 2014)

markandsue said:


> it ended in ----off. perhaps i sould get the wife drunk and see where it goes




I thought that was more over Millom way ............................. LOL


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 17, 2014)

We're just waiting for someone to knock on the van and invite us to a swinger party.... :banana:


----------



## Deleted member 25439 (Feb 17, 2014)

I didn't know anything about "dogging" the first time we parked up.  Hubby laughed his head off at me when I went outside, approached a strange man who was wondering around the carpark, and asked him if he was from the van parked further down the carpark.  He wasn't and I think he probably had a good laugh at me too, while after a few minutes chat, he explained to me that he was just wondering round the carpark to get some fresh air.
:newhere:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 17, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> I find that it`s the Knickers hanging from the Aerial that gives people the wrong impression.



i thought there was something about you ,wearing nickers ?:lol-049::lol-053::wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 17, 2014)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I daresay they are on a forum somewhere, but I don't go to those sorts of places, being a cat.



do you only visit flea markets then.:lol-049::lol-053::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 17, 2014)

On the way down to Poole in late Jan. weather was bad, cold & wet. Decided to take a chance at Birdlip viewpoint wildcamping spot, last time we were there we had to move off as it was like being parked on a motorway with the number of cars about but that was when the weather was warmer. We got there this time after midnight & was surprised to see a few cars (must be hardened doggers) heard a few noises in the night but made sure we were parked away from any others, shut the blinds & went to bed, didn't get bothered by anybody.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 17, 2014)

maybe we should have a poi map of the doging sites,just so we can avoid them of coarse.:scared::lol-053::lol-049::wave::fun:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Feb 17, 2014)

*Dodgy Parking*

Supposedly one of the signs you are there for dogging is to leave the interior light on when you park. :banana:
Say no more 

Alf





markandsue said:


> why do people think that when you are parked up for the night that you are swingers or gay? when you are wild camping. thats the last two trips we have had people knocking on the door to see if we wanted any companey. Does anyone esle get the same proplem or is it just use ?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 17, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> maybe we should have a poi map of the doging sites,just so we can avoid them of coarse.:scared::lol-053::lol-049::wave::fun:




Here you go Trev :- Northern Ireland Dogging in County Antrim

and :- http://swingers.theadulthub.com/map/uk/antrim/newtownabbey.html

You will keep them to yourself now won`t you ? ...............................LOL


----------



## abforfun (Feb 17, 2014)

*Swingers/doggers*



markandsue said:


> why do people think that when you are parked up for the night that you are swingers or gay? when you are wild camping. thats the last two trips we have had people knocking on the door to see if we wanted any companey. Does anyone esle get the same proplem or is it just use ?



 swingers/doggers  wish some1 would ask me i"am never that lucky:mad1:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 17, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Here you go Trev :- Northern Ireland Dogging in County Antrim
> 
> and :- Newtownabbey swingers - sex contacts for local Newtownabbey dogging and swinging
> 
> You will keep them to yourself now won`t you ? ...............................LOL



cant wait to get the van finnished ,but i would never go there in case i might meet the preist.again ops:lol-053::lol-049::wave:


----------



## jeffmossy (Feb 17, 2014)

When they look through  the window of our motorhome  and see we use the wives knickers as seat covers they don't tend to hang around too long :scared::scared::scared::danger:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 17, 2014)

jeffmossy said:


> When they look through  the window of our motorhome  and see we use the wives knickers as seat covers they don't tend to hang around too long :scared::scared::scared::danger:



knickers, you must be well of,potato bag for my wife and she should think heself lucky.:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## scek (Feb 17, 2014)

We had similar experience at Rivington (near Bolton). We were parked up for the night, telly on, beer in hand and comfy ready for lazy evening - then it all started. Cars driving round constantly, vans flashing lights, guys walking to our Windows and looking in, people disappearing into the trees with torches etc... We closed the blinds, switched all the lights off and spent most of the night peeping out watching what was going on. It eventually all ended about 2am.. 
The thing that amazed us was that it wasn't just 2 or 3 cars, but literally 30 or 40 cars (and vans) coming into the car park, parking up for 10 minutes, flashing there interior lights, getting no response from the other cars and then driving off, then coming back about 30 minutes later. We figured they were going around each car park all night long until they got lucky - or not. 
Didn't see anyone walking their dogs!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 17, 2014)

scek said:


> We had similar experience at Rivington (near Bolton). We were parked up for the night, telly on, beer in hand and comfy ready for lazy evening - then it all started. Cars driving round constantly, vans flashing lights, guys walking to our Windows and looking in, people disappearing into the trees with torches etc... We closed the blinds, switched all the lights off and spent most of the night peeping out watching what was going on. It eventually all ended about 2am..
> The thing that amazed us was that it wasn't just 2 or 3 cars, but literally 30 or 40 cars (and vans) coming into the car park, parking up for 10 minutes, flashing there interior lights, getting no response from the other cars and then driving off, then coming back about 30 minutes later. We figured they were going around each car park all night long until they got lucky - or not.
> Didn't see anyone walking their dogs!




So let me get this right.

You spent most of the evening peeping through the blinds watching other people and what they got up to ? ........... LOL


----------



## GeoffB (Feb 18, 2014)

Found this via google, there's a page for Wales and Scotland too.  Amazed to see there's a place within walking distance of our house, just off to get my coat and walk the dog. :dog: Now where did I put my night vision binos?...

Swinging Heaven > England > English Dogging Locations


----------



## jipsyjake (Feb 18, 2014)

I.M just barking mad ??:dog::dog:


----------



## Older Gurna (Feb 19, 2014)

Have n't had any of this yet.....Sadly!....I'm just dying for a knock so I can grab My Tool Box & shout 'Come On!...Let's GO!!! :nicethread:


----------



## philstoke (Feb 19, 2014)

GeoffB said:


> Found this via google, there's a page for Wales and Scotland too.  Amazed to see there's a place within walking distance of our house, just off to get my coat and walk the dog. :dog: Now where did I put my night vision binos?...
> 
> Swinging Heaven > England > English Dogging Locations



Weird People, we have stopped in an off road layby, opened the door and there were condoms all over the place and even a pair of knicker in the hedge, we just shut all the curtains and let them get on with it.
Perhaps we ought to put the locations on the web site in our POI with a big red cross as places to try and avoid


----------



## Rodeo (Feb 19, 2014)

Was returning home with mate driving.He suddenly turned into a layby on the a120, which is actually the old road now bypassed, so a long layby sheltered from the main road by a hedge.What we doing going in here then ?says I, thinking he wanted to stop for a wee.Oh, just looking for doggers , that end is for the usual type, this end is for transvestites he says! We didnt stop, just kept wizzing through, out the other end onto the main road, no one there! I honestly never knew the place existed!


----------



## sp2 boy (Feb 20, 2014)

Do you reckon that the 'tarmac' fraternity also get random strangers knocking on their doors and asking about some action?


----------



## waddington (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey I'm getting a little worried about where I am parked at the mo, lots of cars coming and going. It's on the Wild Camping List near Sleaford.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 20, 2014)

waddington said:


> Hey I'm getting a little worried about where I am parked at the mo, lots of cars coming and going. It's on the Wild Camping List near Sleaford.




Woof Woof ................................ LOL.


----------



## waddington (Feb 20, 2014)

Thats what i need, its put a smile on my face.

Stu


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 20, 2014)

waddington said:


> Hey I'm getting a little worried about where I am parked at the mo, lots of cars coming and going. It's on the Wild Camping List near Sleaford.


We are on our way to give you a bit of support:shag:


----------



## waddington (Feb 20, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> We are on our way to give you a bit of support:shag:



Nice1 The Kettles On


----------



## tiderus (Feb 21, 2014)

Greetings all.
Some twenty odd years ago I worked for the Americans in sales.
They always said that we were years behind in our selling techniques.
And wouldn't recognise a sales opportunity if one crept up and bit us.

Well just picture the senario.
There they are out dogging, cold winters night.
Puppies noses getting cold, (If you know what I mean).
Then arrives a wild camper.

Sitting there in the warm heated van,
benefits of a cuppa if you over do it?
Protected from the now standard rain.

What would an ardent Dogger give for this type of luxury?
Forget the showrooms, Get out to the customers who badly need your van!
This is called thinking on your feet.

Just think, you could have a central bed, wrap around seating.
Might even be able to charge, if the performance is a good one?
Half time refreshments, at change over time.
And a shower afterwards, if they really got over active, and sweated a lot.

Then theres the spin off's.

Motorhomes would go up in price due to the increased demand.
They could join us and swell the funds.
Morgan wouldn't have to worry in providing entertainment at the meets.
Might keep Rob out of the Bar, ( Sorry Rob).
We can all go and not worry if the weather's not good.
People can queue under the awning, while waiting for the show.
Hot dogs, we have cookers? 

The list goes on and on?
This is just a few,
but of course you may think of a few more???
Thinking about it, it could really get big.
Organised trips. people giving out lighthouse.

Got to go now, me nurse is here with me medication.
Rgd's Graham.


----------



## Rodeo (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh dear ,...such a furtive imagination.Think you, d have to charge as the upholstery would need re doing  or at least cleaning,every now and then.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 21, 2014)

Don`t forget the Winalot.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 21, 2014)

winalot,what about a good bone.:lol-053::lol-053::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Davy (Feb 23, 2014)

Some motorhomers favour slogans on the back of their vans, such as "adventure before dementia". Perhaps "Motorhoming - NOT dogging" would help wildcampers?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 23, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> winalot,what about a good bone.:lol-053::lol-053::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:




How and when did Old Mother Hubbard get involved in this activity ?  .....................  LOL


----------

